# Error compiling kernel on virtualbox



## whyisok (May 1, 2021)

The error is undefined symbol arpstat. Supposedly arpstat is stats about  arp or advanced resolution protocol.


----------



## George (May 1, 2021)

Is it a custom kernel? Or a generic kernel?


----------



## whyisok (May 1, 2021)

It is a custom kernel


----------

